# Grass Seed



## TheLittleBigPetZoo (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm hoping to use some grass seed to grow the "grass" in my rabbits run. At the moment there's a bit of grass at one end but nothing has come up the other end for about 1 1/2 years. I'm looking for some grass seed to use and it has to be pet/rabbit safe, what's the best one to use?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Have a look for ones that don't have added fertiliser in them. You will need to keep your rabbits off the area for 2 months, can you move the run? also they won't really grow until March as its too cold at the moment.


----------



## TheLittleBigPetZoo (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you, do you recommend any brands? That's fine they are able to be on other grass temporarily until it grows so long as I'm with them. Unfortunately I cannot move the run as its attached to their shed (fixed run).


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You'd have to barricade the seeded area off to give it a chance. we grew a lot of wheat grass a few years ago; the bunnies loved it. They would also like it if you sowed some bunny friendly herbs and plants. Even in pots around the outside, where some sprigs may grow through bunnies love to steal!

Look for organic seed - plenty about.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would pick a hard wearing type over fine lawn grass. This should grow much quicker. I'm not sure if the boxes of grass seeds state what they are, I think rye is the common hard wearing lawn grass. 

If you have grass else where once it starts growing offer your rabbita handfuls of this to keep them nibbling. If you can block the bald patch off while the seeds establish otherwise I don't think you stand much chance. I find the plastic coated mesh panels form diy stores handy for this. 

It's good to give patches of lawn a rest to reduce internal parasites in your pets so it might be wise to relocate the hutch and run for spring.


----------



## TheLittleBigPetZoo (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you to both of you for your help  I'll be off to get some grass seed and rabbit friendly plants on Saturday


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i used this, very helpful comany very happy to mix and match percentages if you ask them
Lawn UK - Fab Meadow Wildflower Seed | eBay

you want to swap the buttercup and poppy for something else


----------



## TheLittleBigPetZoo (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks lil miss, im making a few big walk in runs for the buns and was trying to find your thread about all the grasses before.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no worries glad i could help


----------

